# Tazer VP Nachfolger



## bachmayeah (22. März 2008)

So. Nachdem dann letzten Endes das Tazer Vp auch nicht mehr vertreten sein wird, frage ich mich: Was wird der Nachfolger?
Bleibts beim MTX, soll man das SS für die Zwecke des Tazers nutzen, oder kommt ein neues Tazer mit "Facelift"?
Ich bin mit meinem eigentlich sehr glücklich.


----------



## klemmi (22. März 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> So. Nachdem dann letzten Endes das Tazer Vp auch nicht mehr vertreten sein wird, frage ich mich: Was wird der Nachfolger?
> Bleibts beim MTX, soll man das SS für die Zwecke des Tazers nutzen, oder kommt ein neues Tazer mit "Facelift"?
> Ich bin mit meinem eigentlich sehr glücklich.



Wieso verkaufst dus dann? 
Hast du jetzt eigentlich ein M6 oder was sollen diese kleinen Bildchen im Avatar immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (22. März 2008)

für deine OffT.-Antwort.


----------



## MS- RACING (22. März 2008)

Also wir hatten in 2007 einen Prototypen eines 4X Fullies, das zum ersten mal bei den Sea Otter Classics 2007 gezeigt wurde. Ich kann jetzt nicht genau sagen, wann und ob und wie das Bike in Serie kommt, aber hier halt mal was zum Ansehen.... 

Bild auf Flickr

Auf den heurigen Sea Otter Classics wird es sicher auch wieder was zu sehen geben.... die Bilder werden dann auf unserer neuen Website gezeigt....


----------



## bachmayeah (22. März 2008)

danke für die antwort..


----------



## xxFRESHxx (23. März 2008)

sieht gut aus.
gibts da auch ein paar daten dazu? federweg ca. 80mm? um 3kg?


----------



## Christiaan (19. April 2008)

Neuer Rader von Anneke Beerten


----------



## meth3434 (20. April 2008)

vorsicht dreiste eigenwerbung:

wer sich noch das aktuelle bike sichern will: 

Klickt hier!!!!


Morgen 19.50 bei ebay isses aus, also schnell zuschlagen....

oder mich für die vermüllung des thread erschlagen, is mir aber eher wurscht!

meth


----------

